# Heavy Machinery Mechanic ...



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

...... we had originally planned to apply to go to Australia, but have decided that we just couldn't live without snow in the winter ! Might sound odd, but we love our snow and snow sports and have skied in Canada and New Hampshire many times. 

So, having looked at the lists, hubby appears to be on the list of 'wanted' people, I've been looking for job sites to try and find positions, have found loads, have sent his resume' to a few, but not heard anything back.

We are going to the Emigrate Show in Glasgow in March, so are hoping to find out more there, possibly find employers or their agents etc. 

We will be going with our 3 youngers children, aged 10, 6 and 3 months. Our eldest daughter is training to be a paramedic and lives away from home with my parents anyway, as 'down south' offered better training opportunities than what we have here in Aberdeenshire. She may well follow later on her own visa if she likes it when she no doubt visits us on holiday.

We would ideally like to be out in Canada ASAP. I'm quite happy to leave our house sale in the hands of our solicitor, pack up and just go !! 

We've been looking at Alberta, Manitoba and Ontario so far, although have registered with 'UK2novascotia' and, cheesey-peeps, seem to constantly get emails and phone calls from people/business' related to them, so not sure that was a good idea LOL.

We'd really appreciate any tips on employer sites with jobs advertised, as would like to get out there on temporary work permits and then sort permanent permits once out there .. seems quite a few do this. 

Also, horse livery yards, horse transport (as in flying to Canada) etc - any tips, prices etc on that ? We have one pony that HAS to come with us, he is my girls soul mate and there is absolutely no way he can be left behind, so need to look in to that as well.

Am hoping you guys can offer some tips and advice ....... pretty please xx

Vicky


----------



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

Oooh, the other thing I wanted to ask, what is a 'journeyman' ?

Have seen jobs advertised as 'journeyman heavy machine mechanic' and even 'journeyman electrician', so was wondering whether the journeyman meant that the positions aren't based in a workshop (as is the norm for my hubby currently - he does the machines on site most of the time).

Thanks


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

journeyman means someone who has several years experience, able to work on all equipment related to the job, so a person that has lots of experience and credentials to back it up, certificates from courses, make sure he gets all the paperwork that shows what he is qualified to work on and how many years experience he has, this will make him a lot more demanding for the position, if he has lots of experience he should have no problem finding a job.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

in other words they hae all the required tickets for the job.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

this does not mean the job is not in a workshop, its just the qualification level they have for the job, the position would be in a workshop/ heavy equipment servicing and repair shops.


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

Uk2novascotia very good if any one looking to move their , very good help!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi my husband us working in construction in alberta try www.kijiji.ca for jobs if you end up over this way get in touch!! Or u can add me on facebook on [email protected]


----------

